# [Suche] Landkarte/Bild vom Deister



## Diktator (7. Juli 2005)

hallo,

hat jemand von euch auf seiner festplatte oder so ein image/karte vom deister, wo die wege eingezeichnet und gut erkennbar sind, so dass man da schonmal eine kleine tour planen kann?

dnake.


----------



## Acki (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
es wäre schön, wenn die nicht offiziellen Trails hier im Internet *nicht* veröffentlicht werden.
Ich denke, ich spreche da im Interesse und im Namen der meisten Biker.

Vielen Dank

Deshalb hast Du wohl auch noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Falls Du, jedoch die normalen Forstwege meinst, kannst Du eine Landkarte in Geschäften rund um den Deister käuflich erwerben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bosen (10. Juli 2005)

Schreibst Du eine E-Mail ab die Gemeinde Wennigsen, die schicken Dir dann eine per Post zu. Hat bei mir prima geklappt... kannst natürlich auch hinfahren und Dir umsonst eine holen.  Das ist dann das Model was immer an diesen Tafeln zu sehen ist nur im Taschenformat.

Grüße Basti


----------

